# Abrir un archivo al ejecutar otro



## Gabriel Jazzis (Apr 9, 2003)

Como están...

Tengo la siguiente duda:

¿Cómo puedo hacer una macro, método o función que me permita abrir un archivo excel al ejecutar otro archivo excel?

La idea es que un archivo Main.xls abra su base de datos BD.xls para que la persona que lo utilize no tenga que estar abriendo ambos y así, al abrir el archivo Main.xls no salga ese mensaje de que no encuentra el datos linkeados a otro archivo excel.

Gracias


----------



## Servando (Apr 23, 2003)

*Puedes crear un área de trabajo*

Gabriel:

Tu puedes agrupar un conjunto de archivos para después abrirlos todos a la vez y así ahorrar tiempo.
 :D 

Procedimiento:

Si tú de manera rutinaria ocupas varios archivos de Excel al mismo tiempo, puedes crear un área de trabajo y al hacer esto podrás tener un rápido acceso a ellos.

1. Abre todos (y exclusivamente) los archivos que utilizas con frecuencia al mismo tiempo.
2. Ahora, selecciona Archivo/Guardar área de trabajo...
3. En la ventana "Guardar área de trabajo" teclea el nombre con el que vas a identificar este "grupo de archivos".
4. Da un clic en el botón "Guardar".


Excel crea un archivo con el nombre que le pusiste a tu área de trabajo, con extensión .XLW, en este momento tu puedes cerrar todos tus archivos abiertos.
Para abrir todos los archivos como un grupo único, simplemente selecciona Archivo/Abrir y selecciona el archivo .XLW que creaste.

Espero que esto te pueda servir.  

Saludos
Servando Villalon


----------



## Servando (Apr 23, 2003)

*Puedes crear un área de trabajo*

Gabriel:

Tu puedes agrupar un conjunto de archivos para después abrirlos todos a la vez y así ahorrar tiempo.
 :D 

Procedimiento:

Si tú de manera rutinaria ocupas varios archivos de Excel al mismo tiempo, puedes crear un área de trabajo y al hacer esto podrás tener un rápido acceso a ellos.

1. Abre todos (y exclusivamente) los archivos que utilizas con frecuencia al mismo tiempo.
2. Ahora, selecciona Archivo/Guardar área de trabajo...
3. En la ventana "Guardar área de trabajo" teclea el nombre con el que vas a identificar este "grupo de archivos".
4. Da un clic en el botón "Guardar".


Excel crea un archivo con el nombre que le pusiste a tu área de trabajo, con extensión .XLW, en este momento tu puedes cerrar todos tus archivos abiertos.
Para abrir todos los archivos como un grupo único, simplemente selecciona Archivo/Abrir y selecciona el archivo .XLW que creaste.

Espero que esto te pueda servir.  

Saludos
Servando Villalon


----------

